# Echtheit von Windows 10? ("This is not a COA")



## mc_arthur (15. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist ja bekannt, dass viele gefälschte/gestohlene/unzulässige Windows-Lizenzen im Internet unterwegs sind und entgegen der Lizenzbestimmungen verscherbelt werden.

Um dem vorzubeugen, habe ich mir bei notebooksbilliger.de eine Windows 10 Home 64bit-Version "DSP/SB" gekauft, für zirka 90 Euro.

Die Pappverpackung mit den üblichen Lizenzbestimmungen sah Microsoft-typisch aus, wie schon bei Win7. Im Gegensatz zu WIn 7 wurde allerdings kein DVD-Case mehr mitgeliefert, sondern die DVD steckte in einer einfachen Papierhülle. In den Lizenzbestimmungen für Systembuilder steht ausdrücklich, das beiliegende COA (Certificate of Authenticity) ist oben oder auf der Rückseite des PCs anzukleben.

Das beiliegende COA, welches "normal" aussieht und mit typischen Sicherheitsmerkmalen versehen ist, enthält nun allerdings den Aufdruck "This is not a COA".

Ich frage mich nun also: Ist die Lizenz echt? Und wenn ja, weshalb legt Microsoft einen COA-typischen Aufkleber bei, welcher mit "This is not a COA" bedruckt ist?

Wer hat eine Idee?


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (15. Januar 2017)

Code eingeben und gut!

Edit: habe bei mir gerade nachgeschaut steht auch bei mir so drauf und Code funktioniert liegt halt an der Systembuilder Variante
System läuft seit 15 Monaten damit.


----------



## lunaticx (20. Januar 2017)

Device Partner Center



> Q. What is a Certificate of Authenticity (COA) label?
> 
> A. A Certificate of Authenticity (COA) label helps you and your customers identify genuine Microsoft Windows software. Without it, your customers will not have a legal license to run their Windows software.
> 
> Each COA label includes advanced anti-counterfeiting features to help verify the software's authenticity. The COA label is included with each individual software license. For preinstalled Microsoft Windows operating systems, the COA label must be affixed by the system builder to the PC chassis. The COA label also includes the product key, which will be needed in the event the operating system needs to be reinstalled. COA labels must be distributed as part of the full System Builder Software License, which also includes the hologram CD and documentation. A COA is not a software license. It is a visual aid that helps in determining whether Microsoft software is genuine. A COA should never be purchased, sold, or distributed by itself without the software it authenticates. COA labels cannot be distributed as standalone items. For more information, visit the COA, Recovery Media, and Security Features page.


----------

